

FTC urged to investigate security of Google services - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/03/18/FTC_urged_to_investigate_security_of_Google_services_1.html

======
mustpax
I cannot think of a government agency less capable of conducting a proper
security audit than the FTC. This is like expecting the Better Business Bureau
to do penetration testing.

The widespread use of Google services and the relative lack of vulnerabilities
speaks louder than any FTC funded research ever could.

